# Morlais Tunnel- Merthyr Tydfil- Feb '12



## Landsker (Feb 20, 2012)

Again big thanks to cunningcorgi for showing me about!

*History*

The London & North Western Railway opened its connection to the Brecon & Merthyr in 1879, having become joint owners of the latter four years earlier.
Immediately south of Morlais Junction, the line plunged into a 1,040 yard tunnel which is 80 feet below ground at its deepest point. The last train scuttled through on 6th January 1958.
From its northern entrance, a gentle southerly curve soon gives way to a longer, straight section which incorporates three ventilation shafts - the middle one of these has lost its pepperpot. There is significant water ingress from the northerly shaft whilst the other two are dry.
The structure, which is in generally good condition, has become a magnet for abandoned and burnt out cars.

1 Northern Portal





2 Seeking Refuge





3 Strengthening





4 First of many! 





5 Air Shaft





6 Light From Air Shaft





7 Northwards 





8 A Fiesta?





9 The long way back





10 Southern Portal


----------



## Winch It In (Feb 20, 2012)

Great set of pic's walsh,Really like pic 3.
Deffo on the Fiesta, what's left of it.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 20, 2012)

Brilliant yet again Walsh. You gotta love tunnels big style.. they're soo cool!


----------

